# Thoughts on my project~!



## annamorphic (Jul 27, 2011)

365 Faces in a Year
Please do tell what you think it would mean a lot!
Thank you!


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 7, 2011)

1st question is what benefits do you  want from this 365 Faces in a Year  project?

To get more photography work? 

Or  is it project your doing for fun?

The photos are nice      

Any feedback on my forum post is most welcome please 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/personal-professional-photography-websites/252144-my-website.html


----------



## annamorphic (Aug 9, 2011)

PhotoShoots said:


> 1st question is what benefits do you  want from this 365 Faces in a Year  project?
> 
> To get more photography work?
> 
> ...


I want to do it for fun.
My project actually helped me improve as a photographer and gave me the drive I needed.


----------

